# Magic goes crazy! Rabbit hopper gone wild!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^Landing a jump






^^ Before going over the cross bars jump






^^Super good pic of him clearing a 15 1/2 inch tall jump! GO Magic! Go Mandi!( my sister (mandi) took the pic!) 

More to come!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^Magic landing a double white-picket-fence jump.


----------



## killertheturtle (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow that is so cool! Just curious, how do you train a bunny to do that?


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 10, 2007)

Woop. Go magic. 

Haha, I should take a few more videos of Ollie when he's in a good mood. Ever seen a rabbit do a binky over a 18 inch jump? :biggrin2: Haha.

The picture of Magic over the 15 icher is a great picture.  He's goinmg really well.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Killertheturtle and Mikoli! 

Killer...it takes a LOT of work! Check out Mikoli's website for info on it. 

Yeah you should get videos of Ollie! Nope, i've never seen a rabbit binky over a 18 inch jump...i'm guessing that'd be Ollie though, eh? I'd love to see that! lol. 

Yeah my sis took the pic of him going over the 15 incher....

She's good. lol

BSAR


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Mikoli your welcome to use all those pics (especially the good on of Magic jumping the 15 incher) on your website. Just make sure you state my name and all and i can give you updates on his progress or anything if you like.  

Blue Sky


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey nice sites Mikoli! There very cool! Uhm what's a bounce jump by the way? Also, how do you think i could make some uphill/downhill jumps at my house if all i have is flat ground to work with? I have some little hills i mean but they're so covered with grass and so steep. I might try them but i'm not sure. 

Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 11, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Hey nice sites Mikoli! There very cool! Uhm what's a bounce jump by the way? Also, how do you think i could make some uphill/downhill jumps at my house if all i have is flat ground to work with? I have some little hills i mean but they're so covered with grass and so steep. I might try them but i'm not sure.
> 
> Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry



Thank you!  I'll put your pictures on my freewebs version of my rabbit hopping site, since I can't update the other one cause I lost the file.

A bounce jump is a term I borrowed from horse show jumping, it's a jump where the horse (or in this case, rabbit), takes only one or no strides (hops) between the jumps. They are generally close together, and it takes good balance to be able to complete them properly.

Here's a quick movie I whipped up of Ollie jumping a practice bounce jump. It's got once long stride in between, and generally they're tighter than that, but that's the best footage I've got.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-72HelEpJ8[/ame]

How steep are the hills? Could you take a picture? Rabbits are good climbers, and if he's able to complete the hill without a jump, he can do one with a jump. If they are really steep, would you be able to get a mound of dirt around 50cm high? You could make small mound, smooth it flat, and put a jump on a side, or make a "drop" fence, so the rabbit jumps at the top of the mound and lands lower then he jumped.

If not, you could make a sort of "bridge", or upside down U shaped structure made out of wood that Magic could hop over.

Rachel.


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 11, 2007)

Dance, Magic, dance~ Jump, Magic, jump~ (*Goes off to sing other random Labyrinth songs* ) 


I commented on your video about Ollie, by the way~


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol, Butterfinger.

Alright, thanks Mikoli. I know the hill(s) are around 50cm high (or higher) right now. I would take a pic but im at my dads and the hill's at my moms. (I'll take a pic on Sunday, though!) I'll watch your video too. 

Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

Also Mikoli, could you explain to me how you hold little training shows? Like how you judge, how many jumps you have, what kind of jumps, uhm.....how you determine the winners? rules? etc...basically everything cuz i'd like to know! lol. 

BSAR


----------



## BSAR (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep I am the one who took the pic of Magic jumping the 15 inch jump. Yesterday we built a 20 inch jump at my dads house. My sis will post a pic later. It is pretty cool. I can't wait unitl Magic starts jumping over that!! It will be so awesome.

BSAR


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm at my moms house now. I forgot to ask my dad to get the camera so i'm going to have him possibly bring it over in about 10 minutes or so. So my sister can take good pics of magic jumping.

Mikoli, my computer doesn't let me watch your videos and it lets me watch others. Its weird. But they look really good. I wish i could watch Ollie jumping though! Hes so good!

Emily and magic


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok so yesterday i took Magic out and decided to train him for a while. He didn't go over the 20 inch jump....but went through the cross bars instead. He was VERY cranky yesterday and kept tugging the leash right out of my hands. When i finally would catch up with him he'd jerk around like a crazed animal. That's when you need to pick them up and let them just calm down! so i did. He sat on my lap for a little and i cooled him down and offered him water (which he didn't drink) and then i had my sister come take some pics. It took us -forever!- to get good shots of him...but he was SUPER happy when we were done...So here they are!

Jumping a white picket fence






(BELOW) Is of all our rabbits exercising in their NIC playpen. Not of Magic jumping but of him resting...lol.






And my dog (goldy) thought she'd try out the 20 inch jump meant for Magic too. She loves to go on his jumping courses lol!






Looking like a bear (below). And using his back legs on the jump.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 13, 2007)

AND MORE PICS! 

Jumping over the white picket fence. This by far is his FAVORITE jump! He will go over these and the cross bars (shown above) all by himself, but he sometimes refuses them unless i'm standing right next to him. 






Great picture (below) of him tucking under his front legs to clear the cross bar jump. He's too cute!






And landing the cross bars jump. 






I'll take more pics today when i train him after dinner. Enjoy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 13, 2007)

Mikoli, this looks like it could be a bounce jump wouldn't it? Because the jumps are really close together and he only takes one hop (bounce) between them.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 13, 2007)

Jumping over the white picket fence. This by far is his FAVORITE jump! He will go over these and the cross bars (shown above) all by himself, but he sometimes refuses them unless i'm standing right next to him.

In that post...i meant the cross bars in the picture below that one but above this one. lol. sorry for the confusion. 



:yeahthat:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 14, 2007)

MORE pics and MORE to come!

(BELOW) Blurry pic of Magic jumping on a make-shift downhill jump.






(BELOW) In mid-land on the smaller set of cross bars...blurry and far away.






(BELOW) From left to right: Emily (Holding Willow) Magic (top) Autumn (middle) Savannah (bottom) Lily and Amanda holding Artie.


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 14, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Mikoli, this looks like it could be a bounce jump wouldn't it? Because the jumps are really close together and he only takes one hop (bounce) between them.




Yep, that's a bounce jump alright.  I emailed you with advice for the kicking, but I think that the downhill jump should either be a) smaller, or b) have something soft to land on, since that's a pretty hard fall for a bunny that's not expecting it.  Magic looks so adorable! Great work.

Rachel.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Mikoli. I'll reply to your email. Yeah i figured it was a bounce jump because he barely stops between the two. Thanks. He is cute. lol. Yeah i agree on the downhill jump. When he sees how far it is he springs out super far when he jumps. My mom has some foam so maybe i'll ask if i could borrow that for the landing area. I'm trying to get him to go over that 20 incher without the downhill but he just won't. I have to work on it.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 23, 2007)

wow...that's so cool. very full of jump-y goodness! very impressive


----------



## horselvrkc (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi everyone!



I taught Riley to jump in my room at 12 inches. He is only 3 months old. I know that he can jump 2'6 though because he jumps up the couch! Where did you get those standards for the jumps? Did you make them? How do you get them to jump with the lead and harness on? I can NOT get Riley to actually follow me on the lead tho! How do you do it? Thanks!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Horselvrkc! That's cool that you taught riley how to jump. By the way he's absolutely adorable in your avatar! What breed is he? Magic can also jump up onto the couch, which i think is absolutely adoring, he loves it when i make stairs out of pillows for him. he constantly runs up and down them and its so cute. 

As for the harness & leash training, it takes a while. You can't lead them, because that would mean tugging and all. You can give directions though. Magic knows if i tug right, he goes right. It's not a hard tug, just a simple tug, it's hard to explain. Anyways, me and my dad made those jumps. They're actually not to standards. Some of them, like the cross bars, i simply make with bricks and poles. Very easy to raise with two bricks underneath and a stick to prevent him from going underneath. He actually needs some training today as he hasn't trained for about a week and a half. I have to set all the jumps back out again as well. 

Do you have a camera to take pics of riley jumping? That'd be awesome if you could post them here! 



Emily & Magic


----------



## horselvrkc (Sep 8, 2007)

Yea i do have a camera, id like to post some up! i will try, its just that i am using stacked up tissue boxes for his jumps! i just lead him over them with a treat. Riley is a rex, but hes smaller now obviously. even when i give a gentle pull, he wont come. i guess it takes some time. I wil try to post again for his jumping!!

-kat


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 27, 2007)

I haven't posted here in a while. No new pics of Magic jumping, but I may get some today, not sure. 

His latest jumping record is 16 inches on a 6-straight-bar single jump. No other jumps on the course, he just kept going over this one. I actually used the very colorful bars that go on crohcet clubs, but i unscrewed them from the hammer-like part and put them on two cases (like water bottles come in, they have different level notches) and it worked well. they fell easily if Magic nudged them too, which was nice; besides the hard part of putting them back up and getting them to stay. 

Emily & Magic


----------



## Leaf (Dec 28, 2007)

Those pictures are awesome!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Leaf. Lol. I'll have to get some more pictures soon. I had Magic out for training yesterday because I have to give a presentation on rabbit hopping for my 4-h club and then the same thing at fair, so I'm working with him. Yesterday he was doing pretty good. He was jumping about 11-15 inches, with the smallest jump being about 3 inches. He almost did a HUGE double oxer that had 1.4 feet inbetween the two bars, but he backed out at the last second, lol. And then he just went through it and over the last bar instead. He was jumping pretty good though. 

I'll be working with him tomorrow on cross-bars, oxers, water jumps, straight-bars and some more. These jumps won't be very tall, but the tallest should be 14 inches. What I'll do is measure all the jumps before he jumps them and then write them down on a piece of paper. I'll also take some pics of the course before jumping. I'm planning on having about 15-20 jumps that goes around the couch in my den. It'll be pretty sweet and I'm so looking forward to it! Most of these jumps will be bounce jumps (with just one hop between them) but I'll make it so that he'll have to go at least 2 hops between jumps. 

For the presentation, he won't be jumping more than 12 inches, since it will be a new enviroment and new people. But it will be good for his confidence of jumping in public, hehe. I'll train him some more tomorrow and get some pictures too! 

Emily & Magic


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey everyone! Today I took Magic out for some exercise, well, I brought him inside. It took me a while to set up the jumps, which I didn't even use them all but 1! After I set up the 10-jump course, I had Magic go around it about 2 or three times. He went completely around the water jump! And he knocked down the blanket jump. After a while he was going over the larger jumps, so I decided to get out my camera and take some snapshots. 

Let me tell you! Oh boy is it hard to snap photos of a jumping rabbit when your only 2.5 feet away, you are trying to encourage him to jump and trying to take the pic at the same time! I'm lucky i got some good pics of him! hehe. Ok so here they are! **Note: sorry for the fingers in some pics, it's hard to tell where the flash is when I have my hand on it, my bad! Also, captions are below the pics! 






*This was the first really good one of him, and the only one of him actually in mid-air! Tee-hee!* 




*Landing the same jump. By the way, this jump is in all pictures. It stood tall at 8 1/2 inches....not counting when Magic took the top bar off and jumped the tinsy2 cm crosses at the bottom.....!*




*"You..want...me..to jump....THIS!? You gotta be CRAZY lady!" *




*" Hehe, how's that Mom!?" *




*"Pfffttt, Pathetic! If I jump that Toby will call me a whoosy!" (Toby is my cat that can jump 3 feet high and two feet wide! I call it, CAT HOPPING! Lol.)*




*"Captain Magic to co-pilot....we have take off....over!"*

MORE TO COME tomorrow!Photobucket isbeing a pain the @$$ right now. 

ENJOY! 

Emily &Magic


----------



## BSAR (Jan 13, 2008)

I love that last picture caption!! It is great. Toby is Shari's cat not yours but oh well. Those pics are really good of Magic!!inkbouce:


----------

